# satlelite tv



## gas20 (Feb 17, 2009)

Question? Can I use a satlelite receiver from one in my home while camping as long as I buy a new dish and stand for it. Will it work or do I have to go through the direct tv where my service is?


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

As long as the receiver works (e.g. you are paying for it), it will work camping with a different dish.


----------



## grcooperjr (Feb 4, 2009)

gas20 said:


> Question? Can I use a satlelite receiver from one in my home while camping as long as I buy a new dish and stand for it. Will it work or do I have to go through the direct tv where my service is?


 
You bet... That's excatly what we do..... Here is our set up. It works really good for our needs.

Ray Cooper


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Absolutely, do it all the time. It doesnt even have to be a directv dish, just any sat dish you can aim at the proper sat. Just grab your dish and receiver, align, watch tv.


----------



## gas20 (Feb 17, 2009)

*Sat. TV*

Thanks everyone for the help. All of you were a big help:thumbup1:


----------

